# Has anyone tried tantra massage?



## IamLegend (Apr 7, 2017)

Hey, guys, has anyone tried tantric massage? I heard this helps menth's health, prostate massage and so on.


----------



## SummerHaze (May 18, 2016)

I'm a big fan of massages, have already tried many diffrent types of massages like Thai Massage, Swedish Massage, Deep Tissue Massage, Shiatsu Massage. Last year when I was in the business trip in Paris I booked tantra massage for the first time. When I got there, I met a lovely young girl who was really excited to introduce me to the world of sensual pleasures. I had other massages before in other cities, but that particular one was just incredible.


----------



## SummerHaze (May 18, 2016)

ctually, many men experience that through sensual devotion to the present moment they find their mission in life and a path to deeper meaning in their lives.
According to Tantra, a man has the potential to become multiorgasmic (just as the woman), which means that he will be able to have multiple orgasms without losing energy through ejaculation. However, we live in a society that has forgotten this and that teaches men that ejaculation is a goal in itself, and the most important thing in sex. But actually, a man misses out on an enormous part of his potential to live as a powerful, potent man if he ejaculates. Therefore we want to teach men to master their sexual energy in a way where they can use it to fuel all their qualities and mission in life, and where they can learn – gradually – to become multiorgasmic and experience orgasm in their whole body, thus also realizing their potential as a divine lover.


----------



## SarKatush (24 d ago)

Once I went for a regular Thai massage with elements of eroticism. There was a Thai woman who gave me a very relaxing and wonderful massage. But then she asked me to turn over and started massaging the whole body from the front - my chest, legs, and neck.... and I got very excited about it. But if she had gone lower with her hand I would have been fine with that. She did it at Luxury Erotic Massage In London By Gold Tantric London salon. After that I decided to try to go for erotic massage, it turns out there are also for girls, a little more expensive than for men. But if there was a man, I would not have relaxed. This is so lacking in us girls that there is nothing better


----------



## liamlucas (7 h ago)

Tantric massage is a type of massage that incorporates elements of tantra, an ancient spiritual tradition that originated in India. The massage typically involves slow, sensual touch and may include techniques such as lingam massage (for men) and yoni massage (for women). Proponents of tantric massage believe that it can help to increase physical and emotional pleasure, improve sexual function, and promote overall well-being. However, there is limited scientific evidence to support these claims. It's important to note that prostate massage should only be performed by a trained professional, as improper technique can lead to injury or infection. It's also important to talk with a healthcare provider before trying any new form of massage, especially if you have a medical condition or are taking any medications.


----------

